# Grilled pizza



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

So, we are having a bonfire Saturday night and I wanted to grill something unusual. I heard someone joke the other day about grilled pizza and that popped in my head.. but I need some help..
I plan on doing three types : pepperoni, supreme and BBQ. BBW being crock pot pork shoulder; and then when I shred it and put it on the pizza, I will smoke the whole thing. Afterwards, drizzle it with some thin BBQ sauce. Just enough to give it that sauce taste.. Probably use cheddar cheese, too.
Where I am having problems : should I grill the crust on both sides and THEN put on the toppings? Maybe I should bake the crust a tad before moving it to the grill?
I am also a little worried about losing shape moving it that much. But I dotn guess it matters.. it is grilled pizza lol..
Opinions?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

You're on your own, I've been pigeon holed with frozen pizza.  

I like chicken BBQ and would be interested in hearing back on what you learn.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

Grilled Pizza -Three Ways : Alton Brown : Food Network!

This looks like a good way to make one.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Grilled Pizza -Three Ways : Alton Brown : Food Network!
> 
> This looks like a good way to make one.


 Im not surprised people have tried this before. You can find some crazy shit googling recipes lol


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

Speaking of googling and food, I had to google about homemade white beans a couple fo weeks ago. I ruined them the first time. I didn't think beans could do that shit lol.. anyways, I googled it and still couldn't nail it. I mean, they were better, but they didn't have that thick sauce normal white beans do


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You're on your own, I've been pigeon holed with frozen pizza.
> 
> I like chicken BBQ and would be interested in hearing back on what you learn.


 We had frozen pizza for lunch Sunday. I added some Mexican queso cheese(the hard stuff. bricked cheese) to it. I sliced into thin, large chunks. It was good, IMO. It didn't taste like a burrito, and it still had a hard cheese texture to it, like bricked cheddar or something..


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 6, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You're on your own, I've been pigeon holed with frozen pizza.
> ...



Did you use taco meat?

We experiment with pizzas when we have time.  Bacon, lettuce and tomato for example.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

seems like you would do it just like wood brick  stove....high temps....it should rise and bake no real problem


----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)

I have done grilled pizzas on the grill, but not on the campfire.  With the campfire, I would suggest doing it on a grate over coals.  Do you have a pizza stone?  If you had one, that would make it easier.  You could move the stone and not the pizza.


----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)

With the grill, you can get the toppings done on top by closing the grill and ovening it so the cheese melts.  Not sure how you would do that over a campfire.  Foil, maybe?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 I never have with pizza, but I made taco hot pockets out of pizza dough.
Chicken bacon ranch
Use a thick garlic sauce(I used garlic, whipping cream and a tad bit of cornstarch) as the sauce, and top with chicken, tomatoes, spinach and onion. That was fuckin amazing
I don't eat onion, but I love to cook with it. The texture gets to me. lol


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

I am not cooking it on the fire, I will be using my charcoal grill.


----------



## pillars (Apr 6, 2016)

Then you're good to go.  Just put some foil under the crust.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

remember the crust will be a bit charred....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

you need high temps


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

pillars said:


> Then you're good to go.  Just put some foil under the crust.


 I thought about that, but I really wanted grill marks on it.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

put it under the crust for the first 3 minutes then slide the foil out..for char marks.....you will have them...remember at those temps it wont take but a few minutes between nicely toasted and a burned offering


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> put it under the crust for the first 3 minutes then slide the foil out..for char marks.....you will have them...remember at those temps it wont take but a few minutes between nicely toasted and a burned offering


 yes


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 6, 2016)

oven mitts...oven mitts....i know it looks like you could just grab the edge and pull but i would use a mitt or combo of paddle and mitts


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 6, 2016)

oh yea. I don't play with fire.. literally.. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> So, we are having a bonfire Saturday night and I wanted to grill something unusual. I heard someone joke the other day about grilled pizza and that popped in my head.. but I need some help..
> I plan on doing three types : pepperoni, supreme and BBQ. BBW being crock pot pork shoulder; and then when I shred it and put it on the pizza, I will smoke the whole thing. Afterwards, drizzle it with some thin BBQ sauce. Just enough to give it that sauce taste.. Probably use cheddar cheese, too.
> Where I am having problems : should I grill the crust on both sides and THEN put on the toppings? Maybe I should bake the crust a tad before moving it to the grill?
> I am also a little worried about losing shape moving it that much. But I dotn guess it matters.. it is grilled pizza lol..
> Opinions?



I make pizza on my grill all the time in the summer.  I just use a Boboli crust.  I use the regular and not the thin crust.  The thin crust will burn before your toppings and cheese are ready.  The pork shoulder pizza sounds great!


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2016)

I can only find one kind of premade crust around here and it isn't that good..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I can only find one kind of premade crust around here and it isn't that good..



Just doctor it up.  Put some garlic salt and olive oil and pepper on it.  Maybe even some Parmigiano Reggiano cheese.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I can only find one kind of premade crust around here and it isn't that good..
> ...


 It was the texture and the way it cooked. I wish I could remember the brand to warn you lol..


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2016)

I do think I am going to rub garlic butter over both sides before I put the toppings on


----------



## ZackB (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> So, we are having a bonfire Saturday night and I wanted to grill something unusual. I heard someone joke the other day about grilled pizza and that popped in my head.. but I need some help..
> I plan on doing three types : pepperoni, supreme and BBQ. BBW being crock pot pork shoulder; and then when I shred it and put it on the pizza, I will smoke the whole thing. Afterwards, drizzle it with some thin BBQ sauce. Just enough to give it that sauce taste.. Probably use cheddar cheese, too.
> Where I am having problems : should I grill the crust on both sides and THEN put on the toppings? Maybe I should bake the crust a tad before moving it to the grill?
> I am also a little worried about losing shape moving it that much. But I dotn guess it matters.. it is grilled pizza lol..
> Opinions?


If you are doing it in a grill with the top on then there should be convection heating and it should firm up ok. But if doing it in the open I would try to firm it up a little before putting anything on it. Just a thought, as I have never tried this. I grill a lot, but never a pizza.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 7, 2016)

I think Id bake it, then throw it on the grill to finish.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I can only find one kind of premade crust around here and it isn't that good..


There's a pizza crust mix...appian way, I think. Very good.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I've tried some bad ones too.  That's why I only use the Boboli now.    That is pretty good, but I still put stuff on it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I do think I am going to rub garlic butter over both sides before I put the toppings on



That is good too.  I usually use garlic salt, but I'm going to try that next time.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> So, we are having a bonfire Saturday night and I wanted to grill something unusual. I heard someone joke the other day about grilled pizza and that popped in my head.. but I need some help..
> I plan on doing three types : pepperoni, supreme and BBQ. BBW being crock pot pork shoulder; and then when I shred it and put it on the pizza, I will smoke the whole thing. Afterwards, drizzle it with some thin BBQ sauce. Just enough to give it that sauce taste.. Probably use cheddar cheese, too.
> Where I am having problems : should I grill the crust on both sides and THEN put on the toppings? Maybe I should bake the crust a tad before moving it to the grill?
> I am also a little worried about losing shape moving it that much. But I dotn guess it matters.. it is grilled pizza lol..
> Opinions?



Grilling won't cook the crust properly through and you should use a pizza pan never on the grill direct even if precooked the pizza will still get the smokey flavor.
Precook the pizza then just a quick pop on the grill for 2 minutes or so for regular sauce pizza to give it that brick oven pizzeria taste, more if doing Barbeque style for a broader smokey taste.
You don't want to over smoke it leaving it to long.  Just a hint makes it like a pizzeria pizza.
I used to make my dough from scratch, but now I use a frozen disc of dough from NY that is nice and chewy thanks to that NY hard water.  It's called Pepe's Bakery & places like Walmart sell it in the frozen bread section, but it's hidden a bit, so hard to find and I don't know which regions sell it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

HaShev said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > So, we are having a bonfire Saturday night and I wanted to grill something unusual. I heard someone joke the other day about grilled pizza and that popped in my head.. but I need some help..
> ...



That's why you use a premade crust, unless you have a pizza oven.  I love to cook, but I hate working with dough of any kind.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrisL 
Had to take my bow to the archery shop today. It's about 30 miles away. I decided to try their Walmart or my ingredients and saw them. 4 dollars a crust better be good! Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 70785
> ChrisL
> Had to take my bow to the archery shop today. It's about 30 miles away. I decided to try their Walmart or my ingredients and saw them. 4 dollars a crust better be good! Lol



It's better than messing with dough!  Doctor it up a little bit and it's good.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

Crust cooked QUICK
Aluminum foil burnt the shit out of  it.
Don't use foil or high temps if the dough is premade
The BBQ was fuckin amazing. Would have been better if it had more time to smoke it.
Overall, a good idea. Will be doing again sometime.
I would have taken pics but I was drinking moonshine and XX so... lol


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Crust cooked QUICK
> Aluminum foil burnt the shit out of  it.
> Don't use foil or high temps if the dough is premade
> The BBQ was fuckin amazing. Would have been better if it had more time to smoke it.
> ...



Yeah, you have to be careful that you don't burn it.  I have a gas grill so I just put it on low and cook until the cheese is melted and starting to bubble a bit.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Crust cooked QUICK
> ...


 gas grills are so much easier and convenient.. But nothing beats the taste of charcoal!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I'm thinking of going with charcoal for my next grill.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Maybe you should have used the "indirect" heat method on your charcoal grill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Speaking of googling and food, I had to google about homemade white beans a couple fo weeks ago. I ruined them the first time. I didn't think beans could do that shit lol.. anyways, I googled it and still couldn't nail it. I mean, they were better, but they didn't have that thick sauce normal white beans do



  Did you blend a portion of the beans when they were done and add them to the pot?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 I considered it but the crust was too big lol
I ended up letting the flame die down and spread the charcoal out more.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well, other than it being burned, what did you think of the crust?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of googling and food, I had to google about homemade white beans a couple fo weeks ago. I ruined them the first time. I didn't think beans could do that shit lol.. anyways, I googled it and still couldn't nail it. I mean, they were better, but they didn't have that thick sauce normal white beans do
> ...


 I did not


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 It was better than that other bullshit lol. I coated it in garlic butter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



  There you have it....


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

I hate beans.  The only beans I eat are green beans.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 so fuckin simple.. Thanks man!


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I hate beans.  The only beans I eat are green beans.


 green beans are about the only ones I don't like.
Oh and Lima


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I hate beans.  The only beans I eat are green beans.
> ...



I hate lima beans too  Blech!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



 Another good way to fix runny beans is with a roux.
A dark roux adds a kickass smokey flavor to charro beans or any darker bean.
    While you can make a lighter roux for white beans it doesnt tend to add flavor like just blending some of the beans.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 11, 2016)

Just cook your beans down, the liquid will thicken as it evaporates.

I personally really like soupy beans.

I can my own beans....2/3 c beans in a quart, with a couple of tablespoons of seasonings (salt, pepper, garlic, onion and chopped bacon) and fill up with water, pressure can for...I think 90? Minutes. Turn out perfect.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2016)

Beans, beans, good for your heart

The more you eat, the more you fart.


----------

